# Ferals in the news



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

This came up on my CNN news feed, what a great story. In Chicago, there is a shelter providing mini feral colonies for rat control.
Cats, the ultimate weapon in public health - CNN.com


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

That is very cool. Thanks for posting. I'm glad it is working for them. Rats are a terrible problem.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

That was a great story. Feral cats get a home and appreciation for their talents. And the city can cut down on the use of poisons. 
There is a farm across from my feral barn that has grain bins. Grain attracts rats and from time to time one ended up in my barn. Literally ended up - I saw two dead, uneaten rats on my barn floor, with the cats looking very pleased with themselves. I have an idea they don't taste very good.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I saw a story about that on a different website (don't remember where, though). What a great idea that was - it works out well all around: businesses don't lose supplies, residents no longer have rats, numerous kitties have shelter and food, and the shelter gets money! 

Do I remember something about 400 rats in someone's backyard? Can you imagine??


----------

